# Advice Please on Elderly cat yowling



## isabelclark (Dec 11, 2008)

I have an elderly cat, well she is about 13 or 14 and she has just started calling or yowling under our stairs. She just turns around and comes to me when I go and see what the matter is. She just seems normal except for this new behaviour. Any ideas please?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi ya, i dont have cats myself, but my friend has one who has just started doing this and she is 18 years old..(the cat not my friend ) lol.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome IsabelHave you had her at the vets for a general feline MOT,she could be hard of hearing and so to her she talks/yowls at the same volume but to our ears it's loud,old age does funny things to us all


----------



## isabelclark (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for that advice,

Come to think of it, she does take longer to come when I call her. I think I had better get her checked out. I have had a number of cats over many years and she is the first to do this. The lady's reply above also seems to point to this perhaps being a possibility, for which I thank her too.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Let us know Isabel how you both get on and good luck at the vets


----------

